# brisket,alcohol,2 and a half men = roast



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

bought a new pit just in time for the holiday. smoked it out sat. and decided to give a brisket a go around sunday. started way to late in the day and ended up pretty deep into a 18 pack around midnight. i decided to finish it up in the oven and guess what??????? PASSED SMOOTH OUT watching two and a half men re-runs! WOKE UP around 7am the next morning to a beautiful pot roast. still had some good smoke in it but had to chip it up for sandwhiches. what a WASTE!!!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I feel your pain just about did the same thing but Momma woke me up and said "get that dang meat off before u screw it up!!" Put it in the oven Monday and watched it rain for about four hours, turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Been there done that!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*well done*

i think you're supposed to do that and burn a pot of beans every now and then, just to stay in the club.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Been there with the brisket but 2 and a half men???? Come on now...!!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Dont go out on the town with your buddies,*

and come home at 2:30 AM, and put a link of deer sausage in a pan with water, on high, and sit down for "just a minute". You might not recognize your old lady, because the smoke is from the ceiling down to her waist.....but you will recognize her voice screaming "WAKE UP! WAKE UP!!, the house is on fire!!"

Pan glowing red, and some kind of ash in the bottom!

She started speaking to me again, about a week later. LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

2 years ago, i smoked the brisket outside for about 5 hours then put it in the oven at 200 and went to sleep. i woke up to the alarm and instead of turning the oven off, i turned it the wrong way to BROIL.
my bedroom door was closed and i awoke to the smell of burnt meat. i opened the door and was greeted with a solid wall of smoke that enveloped the kitchen and living room. the brisket was reduced to a small lump of charcoal on the bottom of the pan, and it took about 2 months of cleaning and fabreze to get rid of the smell.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> and come home at 2:30 AM, and put a link of deer sausage in a pan with water, on high, and sit down for "just a minute". You might not recognize your old lady, because the smoke is from the ceiling down to her waist.....but you will recognize her voice screaming "WAKE UP! WAKE UP!!, the house is on fire!!"
> 
> Pan glowing red, and some kind of ash in the bottom!
> 
> ...


A friend crashed at the trailer we lived in once after I was DD and picked him up. He pulled out 4 venison burgers around 3 am after puking in the yard, didn't bother taking out the freezer paper between the patties, and slapped them in a pan on top of each other. Passed out after leaving the skillet on high with the tower of burgers in it, setting the heater at 90, and turning the oven on broil. All after I offered to grill him a burger or two.

Woke up sweating and coughing at 6 am. Pan was ruined, trailer was filled with smoke to the brim, and the kitchen felt about 150 degrees. Not happy.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought 2 and Half Men was pretty funny. I usually start the brisket and drinking early in the morning so I don't pass out. It's pretty hard to stay awake when you're a little intoxicated.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i can put a brisket on the backyard pit around sundown , get the fire all happy and leave it

comes out perfect the next morning and still plenty hot to be safe.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*You REALLY wouldn't believe.....*

ALL the smoke that can come out of ONE link of sausage!!! LMAO

She was my first wife!!

Later
R3F


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> ALL the smoke that can come out of ONE link of sausage!!! LMAO


Pretty incredible smoke for 3 strips of bacon too....:spineyes:

SR!


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

*Me too*



CoastalOutfitters said:


> i can put a brisket on the backyard pit around sundown , get the fire all happy and leave it
> 
> comes out perfect the next morning and still plenty hot to be safe.


Was just going through this thread and saw this. I do the same thing. Get the smoker around 250, smoke for four hours, double wrap it, then I just toss a big log on and go to bed. Always comes out perfect. Put it on around 7pm and go to bed around 11pm, wake up in the morning and that brisket is still hot.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I look at things a little different than most I reckon.I can't think of a better weekend than staying up till 3am knocking the top half off a 30 pak watching a smoker.The meat is just an expensive by-product.


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

peckerwood said:


> I look at things a little different than most I reckon.I can't think of a better weekend than staying up till 3am knocking the top half off a 30 pak watching a smoker.The meat is just an expensive by-product.


You don't have to go to bed at 11:00. That part is just an option. The point is to have fun and get a great brisket out of the process. This process works for me whether I'm smokin 1 or 10 of them. It also allows for maximum free time to either sleep or kill off the weakest 100,000 brain cells. Just depends on what I have planned the next day.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> I look at things a little different than most I reckon.I can't think of a better weekend than staying up till 3am knocking the top half off a 30 pak watching a smoker.The meat is just an expensive by-product.


You must start drinking late to stay up that late and only knock out halfa30:rotfl:


----------

